# Citalopram



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone been prescribed Citalopram..?? I have just started a course today at 10mg each day for a month.
Are they any good.?? Thanks.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Citalopram's common brand name is Celexa. I was once taking it at 80mg/day, which is slightly higher than the recommended daily maximum dosage (I guess my doctor either didn't mind pushing the envelope, or he mixed up the max dose of Celexa with some other drug). It, along with Lexapro (a more pure form of Celexa), was probably the only SSRI that did anything _really_ noticeable for me - for both depression and anxiety. Unfortunately, though, both Celexa and Lexapro stopped working after a few months' usage, and they both caused skin rashes that were less than pleasant. I recently tried Celexa again at only 20mg/day, but even at such a low dose, it still managed to cause that same skin rash. My psychiatrist's nurse told me to stop taking it (but for a different reason), so I stopped taking it cold turkey last week without any side effects at all.

It's a good medication if you can find the right dose without falling into the realm of intolerable side effects.

PS. Yes, Celexa does make it nearly impossible to ejaculate or even feel any physical pleasure in your private parts, but for me, it was only major while I was taking the medication. After stopping it, all the feelings came back.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the repy Korey. I know what you mean regarding side effects. I only started today with 10mg & my stomach feels like i've been gutted & i'm sweating like a Speed freak. I don't like it.. :cry


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

as mentioned its a prozac type med and will be a big help for your SA if it works for you you may need more pills though to give it a fair trial, if they have given you a starter pack, these often dont have enough pills to properly test whether the med will work for you


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how long it is before i egt used to these side effects..?? They really make me feel kinda wierd & unco-ordinated... Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

most side effects go away with 1-2 weeks of use.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Noca said:


> most side effects go away with 1-2 weeks of use.


Benzo side-effects cease in 1-2 weeks, on average. SSRI side-effects will cease, in most patients, after 3-6 weeks.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks...!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Every time I see the subject line of this thread, I keep thinking it says Clitopram.

Aside from that, I don't know too much about Celexa, so I can't comment anything further about it, except that if it's in the SSRI category of drugs, then it's not for me, but I wouldn't put it down for those that it is working for.


----------



## alicia84 (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been taking citalopram now for about 5 weeks, the side effects were all either gone or bearable after 2 weeks. Although the sexual side effects are still present! As for them actually helping, I am on 20mg a day and have been since I started them. They have helped lift my depression a little bit, but I am still terrified to be out of my house on my own and my OCD has become worse since starting on them, but that could be because I started college in September and the stress of that brought the OCD out in me. My Doctor prescribed me another 3 weeks worth and she said if there is still no positive changes with the anxiety then she will just find another SSRI for me to try rather than up the dose on citalopram. So I'm not having much success with Citalopram at the moment. 
Alicia.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Alicia, what do you mean by sexual side effects..?? You've got me worried now.


----------



## alicia84 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol nothing to worry about, just I have completely lost all desire to want sex. Which is only a problem for my poor partner, but when the ocasion does occur, lol I don't now how to say it without sounding vulger and getting embarresed....well to put it nicely I don't get any enjoyment from it, there is no climax. Gosh I feel embarressed now, but I did mention it was one of the side effects I was having, and you did ask me to elaborate.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

take it right before you sleep to minimize the sexual side effects.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Noca said:


> take it right before you sleep to minimize the sexual side effects.


Gotcha..!!


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

Have any of you guys experienced a kinda "high" from taking Citalopram..??


----------



## Recluser (Aug 15, 2006)

I was recently put on 10mg citalopram. I was on that for 4 weeks with no improvements. Then a better doctor told me I should have been started on 20mg really. I've been on 20mg for a week and still no improvement noticed.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Sep 14, 2007)

I have noticed a slight improvement since i started & it's only been a week. I'm a lot more relaxed & chilled as oppossed to the pent up frustration i always carried around with me.


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

Statistically the no. of side effects and severity of it during citalopram treatment is less than other antidepressants,if it works it enables you to get long term treatment,some reports say it has less sexual side effects compared to ssris,I find this side effect disappears after a few months of treatment.
I am on citalopram since 10 years after I tried most of the other antidepressants,it may be less anxiolytic than paxil,but as it causes little side effects I could continue on it.
One of the advantages of citalopram is that it has minimal interactions with other drugs,so it is usefull for combination treatment.


----------



## taxgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

I finally went to the doctor about my SA and he gave me a prescription for 40 mg of celexa/citalopram for a month's trial period. My anxiety is making me scared to death to even try this because of the huge list of side effects! Also I'm on orthotricylen and I'm scared its going to make it less effective (even though the pharmacist told me it is ok). Is anyone else on ortho (or other birth control) along with this? 

Also, he told me that it did not cause dependency but the drug warnings say it can in high dosages or extended use of time.

Please reassure me that its ok to take this!


----------



## Dave2 (Dec 19, 2012)

i was prescribed citalopram for depression and anxiety, the 20mg made me sweat SO much i honestly did not want to leave the house for embarassment. which made me worse in my own thoughts. I also suffered from sexual side effects where my penis was almost numb, even if erect.

i also felt almost as if everything was surreal, i didnt like it, told my doctor and he gave me 40mg tabs.

i stopped taking them and still have the box of 40mg here since august

If i didnt sweat as much on these tablets i would have given them more of a chance.

I have stopped the random sweating now but i think i am still suffering some sexual side effects.


----------



## latebloomer (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm on it, i couldn't have a normal life without it.
I can manage to get by with 10mg, to minimize the side effects.
If i feel that i'm having a bad day, and i can tell when i wake up, i'll take 20mg but it's rare.
I've tried to get off of it a few times, i can't.
For the time being i know i have to take it.


----------

